
Coding Horror: Death to the Space Infidels - Anon84
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001254.html
======
mcormier
Feature request for Paul Graham. After we get so much karma on our account
could you give us some simple blacklist ability so we can filter some of these
sites that always go to the top for every post they produce.

~~~
ConradHex
Someone could write a greasemonkey script...

------
jrockway
I disagree that formatting is important. I can read code written in any style,
and I don't find it much harder than reading my own. I think the problem is
that most programmers don't read much code, they only write it. That's the
problem, not how many spaces you indent stuff.

(If I am working on a project with other people, indentation style is the
least of my worries. There are a lot more pressing issues to worry about.)

~~~
baha_man
If you mean it's not important which particular style you choose, well yes,
that's exactly what the article is saying.

------
jhawk28
Formatting is so complicated because it is very subjective. People see Python
and complain that they can't format it to their "specific" tastes, but it
would save so much time if they just were consistent across the project.
Things like version control merging and code readability.

------
DanielBMarkham
At least he's got enough sense to go braces-stand-alone

Those who hang the opening brace at the end of the line are the ones that
drive me nuts.

~~~
biohacker42
Why do people do that?! Seriously, why?

~~~
benreesman
I do that because I write a lot of JavaScript and semicolon insertion will
mess you up if you don't make a habit of putting the opening brace on the end
of the line. I suppose I could have two different styles but that sounds like
an even worse option.

~~~
fortes
Exactly -- for JS sytle see Crockford, who explains these in detail:
<http://javascript.crockford.com/code.html>

